# 

## maitza

Heja :]

Posiadam stary dom do remontu (raczej takiego grubszego). Dom z ok. 1960-1965 roku, z cegły, jeszcze jakies 10 lat temu w nim się mieszkało (było zrobuione centralne ogrz. wegiel+gaz, mozna bylo przelaczac).

Zdjecia z zewnatrz:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?...Vk&usp=sharing

W domu był użytkowany tylko parter. Góra nigdy nie była zrobiona, a piwnica jest... w ziemi.. tzn. nie ma wylewek..
Problemem jest aktualnie najwiekszym dach, niestety cieknie, niektore dachowki powymienialem na inne (dachowka beton, stara, rozsypuje sie), ale i tak sie leje, przez co jest wilgoc w srodku i niektore scianki (ktore i tak chcialbym wyburzyc), sa zalane (regipsowe).

Zakladam ze z dachu nic wiecej nie bedzie. tzn wiezba moze bylaby ok, bo jest sucha, ale nie wiem co zobacze gdy sciagne dachowke.. (moze byc zagnila od drugiej strony)
Chcialbym chociaz cos z wiezby zostawic, ale moze byc ciezko, wiec nastawiam sie na kompleksowy nowych dach.. (prawdopodobnie balchodachowka).
Pozatym aktualne konstrukcja dachu jest inna niz bym chcial, tzn 2 boki glowne sa sciete, a raczej chcialbym jest zrobic normalnie, do kąta ostrego.

Przy okazji myslalem, zeby podniesc konstrukcje o kilka pustakow, zeby uniknac skosow na poddaszu, chce tam kiedys zrobic pokoje itp. (przy tym jakies okna dachowe etc.)

Drugim duzym problemem, jest brak stropu na omawianym wyzej poddaszu, tzn jest kawalek.. mianowicie jakies 20 m/2 zaraz przy klatce, a reszta byla z jakis belek (poprostu dziadka w tamtych czasach nie bylo stac na beton i zrobil to w taki sposob, aktualnie jest to zamokniete i gdzie niegdzie wpadlo w pokoj, sufitu nie ma), wiec trzeba 'dorobic' ok 50 m/2 stropu...

Wyskok na gorze, trzeba i tak zburzyc i zrobic od nowa, tak samo boki, bo sa tylko na grubosc jednej cegly (a wyskok chyba byl robiony po %, krzywooo).

W srodku tynki sa w miare suche, gdzie niegdzie odpadaja, mam zdjecia ze srodka, jak trzeba moge wrzucic  :smile: 

Ganek do wyburzenia, drzwi piwniczne do zamurowania i zrobienia (tak samo) z drugiej strony. Wejscie do przerobienia, wstepnie myslalem, o przedluzeniu dachu i zrobieniu jakiegos postumentu ze schodami.

Fundamenty sa mega grube (sa zrobione z kamienia ponoc), tak samo jak sciany zewnetrzne ok 50cm i wewntarz w piwnicy.

Napewno nie ma izolacji pionowej, wiec to tez bedzie do zrobienia, bo myslalem, zeby podzielic piwnice na pol (miec tam 2 pokoje i 2 pomieszczenia piwniczne). Uklad domu na to pozwala.

Mam okna plastikowe, uzywane w bardzo dobrym stanie (5 lat moze byly w uzytku), wszystkie okna do przerobienia + nadproza.

W srodku zapewne troche zmian, jedna sciana do wyburzenia, jakies regipsy, zapewne cala instalacja centralnego do zrobienia od nowa + grzejniki (sa aluminiowe, stare).

Do tego instalacja elektryczna, sa stare kable zapewne, pozatym moga byc zamokniete.

Wylewki.

W przyszlym salonie, mam piec kaflowy stary, chcialbym na jego miejsce zrobic kominek, mam nadzieje, ze bedzie się to dalo zrobic..

No i wiadomo, lazienka nowa, kuchnia itp.

Narazie chcialbym zrobic tylko parter, czyli lazienka + kuchnia i salon duzy. Reszte (klatke) odciac, gore i dol, tak zeby dalo sie mieszkac i z czasem robic dalej.

Chcialbym to zaczac robic po trochu.

W tym roku chcialbym zrobic dach + ten strop / wejscie. Wszystko zalezy od funduszy, wiadomo.

Dodam, ze w domu caly czas jest zameldowana moja babcia, jest numer domu, wszystkie podlacza, caly czas rachunki placone, jakies znikome.
Docelowo moge robic w domu co chce, bo wszystko jest pelnoprawnie zgloszone. Jedynie dach musialbym zglaszac.

Chcialem zapytac o porady, wizje, moze jakies wskazowki ?!
Szukam tez ekipy jakiejs z malopolski do tego, strop + dach.

Ew. myslalem o dofinansowaniach na termomodernizacje, np. RYŚ, ale nie wiem czy moj dom sie kwalifikuje w ogole...

Czy ktos ma jakas wizje i jest w stanie mniej wiecej okreslic ile jego zdaniem trzeba 'wlozyc' kasy w taki domek, zeby dalo sie tam powoli wniesc  :smile: ?

----------


## e_gregor

Sam nie wiem. Piszesz o masie problemów które obecnie są, plus do tego gdzie nie popatrzysz to to buble wykonawcze. Sporo znalazłeś ale czy nie wyjdą kolejne kwiatki? Ja bym się chyba bał pakować w to kasę. Co tak na prawdę z tego domu wykorzystasz? Fundamenty i ściany zewnętrzne? Cała reszta do zrobienia. Chyba prościej (i taniej) byłoby postawić nowy dom od początku zgodnie ze sztuką

----------


## maitza

> Sam nie wiem. Piszesz o masie problemów które obecnie są, plus do tego gdzie nie popatrzysz to to buble wykonawcze. Sporo znalazłeś ale czy nie wyjdą kolejne kwiatki? Ja bym się chyba bał pakować w to kasę. Co tak na prawdę z tego domu wykorzystasz? Fundamenty i ściany zewnętrzne? Cała reszta do zrobienia. Chyba prościej (i taniej) byłoby postawić nowy dom od początku zgodnie ze sztuką


To nie sa buble wykonawcze, poprostu 50 lat temu to trroche inaczej wygladalo, cale budownictwo..

Co tak naprawde mam? Chociazby to ze nie musze wykladac minimum 150 tys zeby postawic dom w stanie surowym ..? Tylko moge robic po trochu na co pozwalaja fundusze? Taniej budowanie nowego domu? Chyba nie wydaje mi sie...


Do tego mam wszystki podlacza, gaz prad szambo woda... Wiesz ile to kosztuje ? Gdybym chcial to robic do nowego domu? 

Sam fakt, tak jak pisalem, dom jest odebrany, ma nr domu, wszystko jest podlaczone, projekt itp cala papierologia z glowy, nie mowiac o pozwoleniach co w przypadku nowego domu jest makabryczne..


Wykladam 40tys i robie dach i strop, a za rok robie cos nastepnego itp. W przypadku nowego domu ..? Slabo.. Napewno koszt nowego domu bedzie wiekszy...

----------


## jajmar

> Sam fakt, tak jak pisalem, dom jest odebrany, ma nr domu, wszystko jest podlaczone, projekt itp cala papierologia z glowy, nie mowiac o pozwoleniach co w przypadku nowego domu jest makabryczne..


Pisałeś o tym że chcesz podnieść dach, wykonać części stropu zgodnie z prawem musisz zdobyć na to pozwolenie na budowę. Dodatkowo musisz zrobic inwentaryzację tego co masz. Papierów więcej niż do nowego i droższe.

----------


## maitza

Na podniesienie kondygnacji + wykonanie dachu od nowa (zapewne calego), musze miec pozwolenie I to wiem (raczej z tym problemu nie bedzie).

Inwentayzacje? Cos konkretniej mozesz powiedziec?

----------


## jajmar

> Na podniesienie kondygnacji + wykonanie dachu od nowa (zapewne calego), musze miec pozwolenie I to wiem (raczej z tym problemu nie bedzie).
> 
> Inwentayzacje? Cos konkretniej mozesz powiedziec?


Rysunki wszystkich kondygnacji elewacji przekroje -tego co istnieje. 

I pamiętaj że jak zrobisz nowe PB to te stare okna co amsz nie przejdą nowe PB to obowiązują aktualne przepisy co izolacyjności przegród.

----------


## maitza

Rysunki?

Mam caly projekt z 1963 roku  :smile:  Od tego czasu nic nie bylo zmieniane, tak zostalo zrobione jak w projekcie I do tej pory stoi.

A z oknami nie bardzo rozumiem?

----------


## Sar.Adamus

Z tego co piszesz to chata jest w fatalnym stanie, budowana 50 lat temu. Zakres prac i zmian jakie chcesz wprowadzić jest naprawdę rozległy. Jak wspomniał kolega z góry możliwe że taniej jest to zburzyć, cegłę sprzedać (robią płytki z klasycznej czerwonej cegły, belki tak samo) i pokusić się o budowę czegoś nowego. Pamiętaj że ok masz instalację i przyłącza do domu, ale nie wiesz w jakim stanie są rury, kable itd. Koszta przyłączy do nowego domu będą niższe ponieważ całość uzbrojenia masz już na działce. Papierkologia z odbiorem domu, numerem to szczegóły które można prosto załatwić. Pchanie się w remont takiej ruiny to zawsze niepewność i duża doza prawodpodobieństwa że coś niespodziewanego wyskoczy.

----------


## tuhajbej

Zacznij od tego: http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...a,13_7403.html, a dowiesz się co możesz a czego nie.

----------


## jedrek244

Nikt Ci nie napiszę ile to bedzie kosztowalo, zalezy czego oczekujesz
ale przygotuj sie, ze bez kredytu to pchanie kazdej kasy w stary dom wykonczy Ciebie
i Twoja rodzine (jesli masz). Dach i strop za 40 tys wcale to nie jest oczywiste
bo jak wezmiesz ekipe to i za rozbiorke policzy,  ciezko ocenic Twoja sytuacje po jednym poscie 
na forum - ale jak tu sie radzisz to sam masz watpliwosci.

pzdr

----------


## jajmar

> A z oknami nie bardzo rozumiem?





> Mam okna plastikowe, uzywane w bardzo dobrym stanie (5 lat moze byly w uzytku), wszystkie okna do przerobienia + nadproza.


Stare okna na 99% nie spełniają obecnych warunków technicznych

----------


## dreslerstudio

Dom jest stary i zniszczony. Nie  ma izolacji, ma stary dach do wymiany, w narożniku domu widac drzewo którego korzenie prawdopodobnie wrastają w ściany fundamentowe twojego domu.  Drzewo do wycięcia. Okna stare, do wymiany, podłogi stare lub ich nie ma w piwnicy..... itd. Tak na prawdę to same ściany wybudowane na fundamentach bez izolacji. Stare fundamenty lubią przeciekać sprawdz czy w piwnicy nie ma pęknięć ścian. Osobiście doradzałbym wyburzenie tego domu i stawianie nowego o tej samej wielkości. 

Można tez zgłosić do urzędu remont i przebudowę domu, wyburzyć go do poziomu gruntu, zasypać piwnice i na starych fundamentach wybudować od nowa dom z pustaków ceramicznych. Stare fundamenty można wtedy odciąć izolacją z papy od stropu i ścian parteru. Nie musisz ich wtedy odkopywać w celu zrobienia pionowych izolacji. Aha przy taki remoncie nie musisz podwyższać domu bo poziom parteru obniżysz , wiec będzie miejsce na wysokie poddasze.

Będzie prościej i taniej. 

SPAM

----------


## Sar.Adamus

> Dom jest stary i zniszczony. Nie  ma izolacji, ma stary dach do wymiany, w narożniku domu widac drzewo którego korzenie prawdopodobnie wrastają w ściany fundamentowe twojego domu.  Drzewo do wycięcia. Okna stare, do wymiany, podłogi stare lub ich nie ma w piwnicy..... itd. Tak na prawdę to same ściany wybudowane na fundamentach bez izolacji. Stare fundamenty lubią przeciekać sprawdz czy w piwnicy nie ma pęknięć ścian. Osobiście doradzałbym wyburzenie tego domu i stawianie nowego o tej samej wielkości. 
> 
> Można tez zgłosić do urzędu remont i przebudowę domu, wyburzyć go do poziomu gruntu, zasypać piwnice i na starych fundamentach wybudować od nowa dom z pustaków ceramicznych. Stare fundamenty można wtedy odciąć izolacją z papy od stropu i ścian parteru. Nie musisz ich wtedy odkopywać w celu zrobienia pionowych izolacji. Aha przy taki remoncie nie musisz podwyższać domu bo poziom parteru obniżysz , wiec będzie miejsce na wysokie poddasze.
> 
> Będzie prościej i taniej. 
> 
> SPAM


Zgadzam się na 100%

----------


## Elfir

Żeby remontować taki dom trzeba mieć bardzo sentymentalny stosunek do niego albo zachwycić się wartościami architektonicznymi.
Zwykle takie przebudowy w sumie wychodzą drożej niż postawienie nowego.

----------


## Sar.Adamus

> Żeby remontować taki dom trzeba mieć bardzo sentymentalny stosunek do niego albo zachwycić się wartościami architektonicznymi.
> Zwykle takie przebudowy w sumie wychodzą drożej niż postawienie nowego.


W sumie po zdjęciach i opiniach innych widać że lepiej to zburzyć i postawić coś nowego

----------


## Elfir

dlatego zastanawiam się nad uporem autora, który szuka chociażby cienia wsparcia dla swojego pomysłu. Stąd zakładam wartości sentymentalne względem budynku.

----------


## Sar.Adamus

> dlatego zastanawiam się nad uporem autora, który szuka chociażby cienia wsparcia dla swojego pomysłu. Stąd zakładam wartości sentymentalne względem budynku.


Jak ma sentyment prosta spraw: Zburzyć ruinę a z odzyskanych cegieł wymurować dekoracyjną ścianę, pociąć cegłę na płytki itp

----------


## maitza

Panowie bądź Panie..

Ja nie chce z tego domu zbudować willi i odrazu całego wykańczać.. interesuje mnie zrobienie narazie parteru, tak żeby dało się tam mieszkać na normalnym poziomie/standardzie, a kiedyś w przyszłości reszte. Może budynek z zewntąrz nie przekonuje... w środku lepiej to wygląda...

Najlepiej jest powiedzieć zburzyć i od nowa postawić.. Pełno taki budowlańców już miałem, którzy oglądali ten dom. Było tez kilku, którzy stwierdzili, że spokojnie można włożyć 150tys i w nim już mieszkać.. 

A jeśli chodzi o nowy dom, to nie wiem czy 150 tyś na stan surowy by starczyło..

Co do okien, już się powtórze, okna mam, plastikowe, są własnie w środku, w tym domu.

DO sedna, w tym domu w tym momencie można by mieszkać, bo wszystko działa i hula (chociaz kociol na wegiel zostal juz wyrzucony, pozostal gazowy),
problemem jest jedynie fakt, iż przez ostatnie 10 lat zostal troszke zaniedbany (bo babcia juz tam nie mieszka).. Dach przecieka, wiec troche niektore scianki wewntarz podmokly (regipsowe, ktore i tak chcialbym wywalic)...

W tej chwili moglbym zrobic dach i tyle. Ale jak juz robic to odrazu rzeczy wazne, brakuje stropu nad parterem, a ze chce kiedys uzywac pietra, chce go dorobic itp.

Postaram sie w ktorys dzien zrobic zdjecia ze srodka.

EDIT:

Co do dachu jeszcze, w srodku, wieźba jest w bardzo dobrym stanie, suchutka itp. (jedynie jedna Lka przygnila, jest do wymiany..) Moze nie jest to drewno klasy takiej jak teraz mozna dostac... ale spelnia swoja robote.. Na poczatku myslalem, zeby wyremonotwac dach, tak, aby, jak najwiecej zostawic z aktualnej wiezby.. aczkolwiek jeden Pan przekonal mnie (sam tez taki dach remontowal), ze jak sciagne dachowke, to z drugiej strony juz moze byc gorzej, jesli sie lalo...

----------


## Elfir

Autor powinien zajrzeć i porozmawiać z tymi entuzjastami remontów:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...atek-Kubelków

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...lepszy-)/page8

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...go-domu/page28

www.odludzie.blogspot.com

----------


## e_gregor

Pomaluj, wymień okna i mieszkaj  :big tongue:  Wyjdzie tanio i będziesz mieszkał. A tak na poważnie, sam na początku szukałem chaty do remontu. Ale jak się wszystko policzy i uwzględni to się zwyczajnie nie opłaca. Niestety wszyscy sprzedający mają takie churaoptymistycznie podejście do remontu jak Ty, że zrobi się to czy tamto i będzie super i cenią totalne rudery na połowę ceny nowego porządnego domu. Ja też nie chcę willi ani luksusów. Chcę mieć standard normalnego mieszkania z własnym ogrodem i bez sąsiadów u góry. Myślę że wyjdzie taniej budowa nowego skromnego domu niż remont czegokolwiek. I przynajmniej będę mieszkał w ciepłym domu, bez pleśni, bez znikającego prądu w gniazdkach z sensownie rozplanowanymi pomieszczeniami

PS
Pamiętaj że łatwiej (i dużo taniej, zwłaszcza jak nie robisz sam) wyjdzie zrobienie wszelkich instalacji wodnych, CO, elektrycznych od zera w nowym domu niż wymiana w starym. A ściany i fundamenty to nie są w cale duże koszty w całości domu. Całą resztę musisz zrobić od nowa. Przecież nawet stopy masz s****ne

----------


## Sar.Adamus

> Panowie bądź Panie..
> 
> Ja nie chce z tego domu zbudować willi i odrazu całego wykańczać.. interesuje mnie zrobienie narazie parteru, tak żeby dało się tam mieszkać na normalnym poziomie/standardzie, a kiedyś w przyszłości reszte. Może budynek z zewntąrz nie przekonuje... w środku lepiej to wygląda...
> 
> Najlepiej jest powiedzieć zburzyć i od nowa postawić.. Pełno taki budowlańców już miałem, którzy oglądali ten dom. Było tez kilku, którzy stwierdzili, że spokojnie można włożyć 150tys i w nim już mieszkać.. 
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o nowy dom, to nie wiem czy 150 tyś na stan surowy by starczyło..
> 
> Co do okien, już się powtórze, okna mam, plastikowe, są własnie w środku, w tym domu.
> ...


widzę że jesteś głuchy na argumenty....

----------


## jajmar

> Panowie bądź Panie..
> 
> Ja nie chce z tego domu zbudować willi i odrazu całego wykańczać.. interesuje mnie zrobienie narazie parteru, tak żeby dało się tam mieszkać na normalnym poziomie/standardzie, a kiedyś w przyszłości reszte. Może budynek z zewntąrz nie przekonuje... w środku lepiej to wygląda...
> 
> Najlepiej jest powiedzieć zburzyć i od nowa postawić.. Pełno taki budowlańców już miałem, którzy oglądali ten dom. Było tez kilku, którzy stwierdzili, że spokojnie można włożyć 150tys i w nim już mieszkać.. 
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o nowy dom, to nie wiem czy 150 tyś na stan surowy by starczyło..
> 
> Co do okien, już się powtórze, okna mam, plastikowe, są własnie w środku, w tym domu.
> ...


Po co pytasz jak nie słuchasz? 

Aby wyremontować ten dom MUSISZ zdobyć pozwolenie na budowę i zrobic ten remont zgodnie z obecnymi przepisami. To oznacza że te 5 letenie okna to możesz do budowy szklarni użyć a nie do tego domu. 

Za 150 tyś nie zrobisz tego remontu. I zawsze to będzie stary dom.

----------


## maitza

Chcialem dowiedziec sie co inne osoby moga powiedziec w tym temacie, ja mam swoje zdanie, inni swoje, to chyba normalne? Po to jest forum, zeby dyskutowac.. ?

Nie za bardzo rozumiem, o co Ci chodzi odnosnie okien? Czym niby okna PLASTIKOWE, z przed 5 lat, roznia się od dzisiejszych? Ze nie bede mogl dostac (GDY JE JUZ ZAMONTUJE) pozwolenia na budowe?

----------


## Bejaro

> Chcialem dowiedziec sie co inne osoby moga powiedziec w tym temacie, ja mam swoje zdanie, inni swoje, to chyba normalne? Po to jest forum, zeby dyskutowac.. ?
> 
> Nie za bardzo rozumiem, o co Ci chodzi odnosnie okien? Czym niby okna PLASTIKOWE, z przed 5 lat, roznia się od dzisiejszych? Ze nie bede mogl dostac (GDY JE JUZ ZAMONTUJE) pozwolenia na budowe?


Zmiany które zamierzasz wprowadzić wymagają PnB,więc wszystkie materiały do budowy muszą spełniać normy wymagane na dzień dzisiejszy a stare okna nie są takie ciepłe itp,zakończenie przebudowy czy rozbudowy zgłaszasz do PINB i musisz mieć wszystkie kwitki na to że zrobiłeś zgodnie z projektem i obowiązującymi normami.

----------


## Sar.Adamus

> Chcialem dowiedziec sie co inne osoby moga powiedziec w tym temacie, ja mam swoje zdanie, inni swoje, to chyba normalne? Po to jest forum, zeby dyskutowac.. ?
> 
> Nie za bardzo rozumiem, o co Ci chodzi odnosnie okien? Czym niby okna PLASTIKOWE, z przed 5 lat, roznia się od dzisiejszych? Ze nie bede mogl dostac (GDY JE JUZ ZAMONTUJE) pozwolenia na budowe?


Tylko że do ciebie nie trafiają żadne argumenty i wiesz najlepiej. A więc zrób jak uważasz

----------


## jajmar

> Nie za bardzo rozumiem, o co Ci chodzi odnosnie okien? Czym niby okna PLASTIKOWE, z przed 5 lat, roznia się od dzisiejszych? Ze nie bede mogl dostac (GDY JE JUZ ZAMONTUJE) pozwolenia na budowe?


Różnią się i to bardzo, w szczególności pakietami szyb. Te stare nie spełniają  obecnych norm. To wyjdzie na (obowiązkowym) świadectwie energetycznym budynku. 

Czytaj ze zrozumieniem jak dostaniesz nowe PB to musisz budynek CAŁY dostosować  do współczesnych standardów, nie maże boli.

----------


## Bracianka

Świadectwo jest konieczne? Oddałam budynek w grudniu i w nadzorze wręcz zaznaczali, że nie jest konieczne. W projekcie natomiast miałam charakterystykę energetyczną, ale to chyba nie to samo.

----------


## mam_plan_na_dom

Skojarzyło mi się z tą cegłą porozbiórkową:
http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,144423,1...biorkowej.html

Wydaje mi się, że jeśli zdecydujesz się na remont tej ruiny, będzie to droższe i bardziej skomplikowane, niż postawienie nowego domu. To będzie studnia bez dna, w dodatku nie jesteś w stanie oszacować kosztów, bo zawsze wyskoczy jakaś niespodzianka.

----------


## Redakcja

Gratulujemy odwagi i pomysłu. Super, że zdecydowałeś się na remont domu.  Jeżeli chcesz podzielić się z nami swoim przedsięwzięciem i przy okazji  walczyć o fajne nagrody weź udział w naszym konkursie Remont Roku 2016. 


Zgłoś plan-projekt swojego remontu lub zrealizowaną przebudowę. Do wygrania nawet *10 tysięcy złotych*  :yes: 

*Zgłoś się
*
Dowiedz się więcej na  *www.remontroku.pl
*



Pozdrawiamy
Redakcja Muratordom.pl

----------


## uri222

Cóż, widze, że nikt nie chce remontować starego domu. Jeśli masz wolne 400000-500000 , to daj sobie spokój z remontem  i postaw nowy dom. Jeśli jednak nie dysponujesz taką gotówką, to remont będzie świetnym rozwiązaniem. Sam taki zrobiłem  od podstaw i nie żałuje. Śmiali sie ze mnie wszyscy oczywiście, że się w to pcham. Oczywiście zakres prac  miałem trochę mniejszy, niż Ty planujesz, ale ze wszystkiego jestem zadowolony. Nie musiałem robić dachu , a za remont totalny wszystkiego zapłaciłem 100000zł. Domek nieduży ok 120m2 , ale mój własny. Nie zrobiłem z tego niewiadomo jakiej willi, ale mam trzy ogromne pokoje.Nadbudowa piętra to koszta, ja się w to nie pchałem. Zrobiłem sobie za to skosy na całej górze od podłogi , po czubek dachu..Zbiłem  strop z poddasza, odsłoniłem jętki i przestrzeń na górze wygląda super. Koszta ograniczałem gdzie mogłem ,więc nie kombinowałem z super przebudowami - tylko drobne rzeczy , które nie wymagały specjalnie dużych nakładów. Zbijanie tynków , podłogi i innych dupereli możesz spokojnie zrobić sam ,nawet jeśli na tym nie znasz i już kilka złotych w kieszeni. Cały remont zajął mi 3 miesiące, wykonywało go trzech ludzi.Takie rzeczy jak elektryka i hydraulika musisz zrobić od razu i na górze i na dole, bo później  zabawa niepotrzebna. Grzejniki zawsze możesz później podłączyć

----------


## mistalova

To co zrobiles to nie byl remont calkowity.

I niestety, ale remont kapitalny wychodzi kosztowo tak samo jak budowa nowego domu.
Wiem, bo sam remontowalem dom z 1936r., ktory i tak byl w niezlym stanie, identyczny metraz jak Twoj, a koszt wyszedl blisko trzy razy wiecej...

----------


## uri222

Jestem zdziwiony , że wydałeś 3 x tyle ,co ja na remont podobnego domu. To co Ty tam robiłeś za takie duże pieniądze? Ja kiedy przystępowałem do remontu miałem właściwie tylko mury i dach. Robiłem nowe tynki i gładzie , rwałem podłogę na parterze  na pół metra i ocieplałem styro itd. Nowa instalacja elektryczna, hydrauliczna, gazowa . Zrywałem stropy i wyrzucałem szlakę.Wyburzyłem też jedną ścianę i powiększyłem pokoj.  Obrobiłem belki drewaniane i odzyskały blask. Piętro  ociepliłem pianką poliuretanową i zamknąłem wszystko regipsami. Zrobiłem nowe podłogi na górzę z podwójnej OSB 22mm.Na koniec wymiana okien i drzwi wejściowych. I to wszystko w zupełności wystarczyło, bym w środku miał całkowicie nowy dom. Te 100000, to już razem z panelami i innymi meblami kuchennymi. Nie musiałem ruszać dachu , więc tu już sporo zaoszczędziłem. Zostawiłem tez póki co elewację , poczekam aż mi wpadnie kilka złotych extra....

----------


## Elfir

w którym roku robiłeś ten remont?
SSO to średnio 30-35 % kosztów budowy. Zakładając , że budowa średniego domu kosztuje ok 300 tyś, to oznacza, że wykończenie go z SSO do stanu nadającego się na odbiór budowlany kosztuje ok. 180-200 tyś.
A ty wykończyłeś stary dom ze stanu SSO za 100 tyś? Chyba 10 lat temu?

----------


## uri222

Remont robiłem w zeszłym roku...
Tynki i gładzie- 10000
Ocieplanie podłogi parter -zrtwanie 50cm , na to  styropian 15cm, wylewki ,folie i inne- 10000,-
Ocieplenie dachu pianką - 8000,-
Łazienka- 10000,-
Elektryka 6000.-
Hydraulika (piec już miałem) 8000 + 6000 grzejniki
Wykończenie poddasza regipsem ognioodpornym - 7000 
Okna dachowe 3 sztuki + zwykłe 8sztuk + drzwi zewnętrzne 15000.-
Pofłogi na górze- osb 22mm podwójne - 6000
Panele + farby i inne duperele do zakończenia - 10000
Sufity regips - 4000
Meble kuchenne 6000 

Tak wyglądał mój cały remont w zeszłym roku. Sporo dupereli robiłem sam, ale to naprawdę drobnostki typu malowania końcowe, grutnowanie, szlifowanie belek drewnianych. Nie mam tu jakichś luksusów, ale wszystko jest schludne i nowe. Kilka fotek wygrzebałęm jeszcze z przebiegu remontu 

https://picasaweb.google.com/1089498.../5Stycznia2016

----------


## mistalova

Miałeś dobre ceny, w moim rejonie nierealne, chyba że w marketach. No i nie robiłeś jednej z droższych rzeczy - izolacji poziomych/pionowych i ocieplenia - tu będzie duży koszt.

----------


## maitza

Drozsza rzecz izolacja pionowa? I jaki tu bedzie duzy koszt? Ja narazie tez nie zamierzam robic ocieplenia poddasza czy murow zewnetrznych.

----------


## Bracianka

Izolacja pozioma to rzeczywiście może być czasem problem, ale pionowa i ocieplenie? Pewnie do 25 tysięcy (w zależności od wielkości domu) da się wyrobić.

----------


## mistalova

Izolacje sa drogie ze wzgledu na upierdliwy charakter prac. Trzeba odkopywac i to raczej recznie, po kawalku fundamenty i to najlepeij z dwoch stron. Pol biedy jak nie ma piwnic, ale np. u mnie roboty bylo co niemiara. Podcinka pod izolacje pozioma tez nie jest latwa.
Watpie, zeby za izolacje i solidne ocieplenie zmiescic sie w 25kpln. Blizej razy dwa, uzywajac markowych materialow.

----------


## uri222

Kurcze ceny miałem z CASTORAMY, nic nadzwyczajnego. Izolacji pionowych rzeczywiście nie musiałem robić, bo kiedyś ktoś już zrobił- podobno. Z ociepleniem chciałem poczekać aż parę złotych ekstra odłoże, ale już sobie odpuściłem po tej zimie. Mury mam 50cm - cegła , palę węglem. Ledwo piec rozpalę i już po kilku minutach mam taki upał, że muszę przy otwartych oknach siedzieć. Sprawdzone przy mrozach -17. Szkoda kasy na ocieplenie w tej sytuacji, odnowie elewację i już. Mieszkam rok po remoncie i żadnych kwiatków na razie nie widzę. Pewnie, że wolałbym wybudować nowy dom, ale nie stać mnie było na budowę za 400000. W remontowanym są spore utrudnienia, nie wszystko da się zrobić / przerobić.  Jednak ja ze swojego niedużego domku jestem bardzo zadowolony i nie żałuje decyzji o remoncie. Był w dobrym stanie, a to też obniżyło koszta remontu.  Jednak nawet z remontem dachi i elewacji zamknąłbym się w 200000. Kto wybuduje dom pod klucz za tyle?

----------


## Bracianka

> Izolacje sa drogie ze wzgledu na upierdliwy charakter prac. Trzeba odkopywac i to raczej recznie, po kawalku fundamenty i to najlepeij z dwoch stron. Pol biedy jak nie ma piwnic, ale np. u mnie roboty bylo co niemiara. Podcinka pod izolacje pozioma tez nie jest latwa.
> Watpie, zeby za izolacje i solidne ocieplenie zmiescic sie w 25kpln. Blizej razy dwa, uzywajac markowych materialow.


Mnie chodziło raczej o ocieplenie i pionową  :wink:

----------


## uri222

Szwagier robił właśnie izolacje pionową razem z ociepleniem też starego budynku ,  do tego drenaż  i kosztowało go to wszystko do 30000,-. Rejon war-maz. Robili m uto jacyś znajomi, więc było troszkę taniej, ale mówi, że niewiele. Za samą robociznę dał 10000,-

----------


## mistalova

Koszta ogolnie ciezko okreslic, bo kazdy remont jest inny. Ale w jednym przyznaje Ci racje uri222 - jezeli da sie zrobic remont za 100, 200 czy nawet 300 kpln to i tak warto, bo nowy dom to juz koszt dwa razy wiekszy. Dlatego ja tez remontowalem, tym bardziej, ze mam genialna lokalizacje i piekny duzy sad  :smile: 

Ale co do materialow, to jestem przeciwnikiem marketow - niestety jakosc mocno odbiega od renomowanych producentow  :sad: 
Tez jestem z warmaz i faktycznie u nas robocizna to ok. jedna trzecia calosci kosztow. Tyle, ze strasznie ciezko u nas o dobra ekipe. Te z referencjami majq terminy conajmniej na rok do przodu - chyba wiekszosc kumatych budowlancow wyjechala na zachod.

----------


## Elfir

mój nowy dom kosztował niecałe 300 tyś, więc nie wiem czy warto  :smile:

----------


## uri222

300000 za nowy? Za tyle może bym się nawet skusił  :smile:  Tylko do tego kurczę dochodzi koszt działki i i tak robi się 400000. Chyba , że już działkę masz, Co do materiałów z marketów, to wyższa półkę również u nich dostaniesz...

----------


## Elfir

Ale działka jest, tylko ze starym domem.
Nie wyobrażam sobie nie ocieplić i nie zrobić izolacji w domu, który jest na zdjęciach w tym wątku. 
Chyba, że ktoś planuje kupować węgiel za kilka tysięcy na jeden sezon grzewczy.

----------


## Bracianka

W sumie mój też na dziś 275 tysięcy, ale pewnie jakbym miała w miarę sensowny dom i w perspektywie wydać 100-150 tysięcy na remont, to chyba bym się nie zastanawiała. Zwłaszcza, że większość prac przy wykończeniówce w naszym domu zrobił mąż.

----------


## uri222

Ciężko określić stan tego domu po samych zdjęciach, ale chyba szału nie ma. Jednak mój też jakoś super przed remontem nie wyglądał. Jeśli mury są suche, to ja bym się w to pchał. Nie wszystko trzeba robić od razu przecież.  Środek jest najważniejszy z dachem, a ocieplenie zawsze może poczekać.

----------


## agness8888

Witam
I jak idzie ci ten remont?? Ja tez jestem posiadaczem starego domu do gruntownego remontu i szukam informacji czy warto w kwestii finansowej. U mnie niestety dach jest w oplakanym stanie i budynek potrzebuje wzmocnienia fundamentow  :sad:

----------


## agao_83

> W sumie mój też na dziś 275 tysięcy, ale pewnie jakbym miała w miarę sensowny dom i w perspektywie wydać 100-150 tysięcy na remont, to chyba bym się nie zastanawiała. Zwłaszcza, że większość prac przy wykończeniówce w naszym domu zrobił mąż.


*
Bracianka* jaki masz dom jeśli można wiedzieć - i ile zrobiłaś za podaną kwotę??

----------


## Bracianka

> *
> Bracianka* jaki masz dom jeśli można wiedzieć - i ile zrobiłaś za podaną kwotę??


Odpisałam w wiadomości.

 Hmmm... Właśnie zauważyłam, że ktoś nadgorliwy wyświetlił mi informację o płatności za reklamy, a ja miałam tylko nazwę projektu mojego domu wpisaną  :razz:  Sasasa.

----------


## brylekpl

> Zmiany które zamierzasz wprowadzić wymagają PnB,więc wszystkie materiały do budowy muszą spełniać normy wymagane na dzień dzisiejszy a stare okna nie są takie ciepłe itp,zakończenie przebudowy czy rozbudowy zgłaszasz do PINB i musisz mieć wszystkie kwitki na to że zrobiłeś zgodnie z projektem i obowiązującymi normami.


Wszytsko zgoda, ale nie spotkalem sie aby jeszcez UNB sprawdzal jakie okna sa zamontowane w budynku...
ZUamontujesz jakie bedziesz chcial bo i tak nikt tego nie sprawdzi. Tylko kierownik podpisze ze wybudowano zgodnie z projektem.

----------

